# Ninphoides Aquatica(bananasfreshwater) FARM with pics



## paulo gatti (May 22, 2004)

Sory Administrators its my first post,

Make your farm of Ninphoides Aquatica easy, with lot of pics.
http://forum.aquabahia.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=194

If ou ar not registered just use this link to register its free and easy.
http://forum.aquabahia.com.br/profile.php?mode=register

Not a fake, just see....

hi,
From Brazil
sory my poo english!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm not able to get in, it says I must register at the site. Would you be able to link the images to our site?

Best,
Phil


----------

